# lookin for slot cars



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, I tried to place this qs in buy and sell or trade section here but it wanted a paypal info, im not selling just want to know if anyone has ho slot cars in the new York area they want to sell me to let me know, not really lookin for high end rare ones unless price is really good but any chassis or bodys or complete tyco afx or aurora, you can pm me thankyou


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i think buds ho is out of new york..try his website....


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I'm on LI in Western Nassau Co, will plan to sell stuff as I go thru it.
Assortment of T-Jets, Tyco X-2, slot books & magazines, race parts, 
Building kits of Aurora, AFX, Atlas, Faller & Plasticville and a few new J/L.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey don do you have a copy of the tyco slotcar book like mr beers? If so drop me a pm if you want to sell same for the tyco 2 an. T jets if krazikev doesn't t need them first thanks


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jonny,
I don't have that Tyco book as the majority of my book/magazine collection
dates to '60's - '70's with some more current stuff too. I plan to go thru the
T-Jet & Tyco cars and building kits soon.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> I'm on LI in Western Nassau Co, will plan to sell stuff as I go thru it.
> Assortment of T-Jets, Tyco X-2, slot books & magazines, race parts,
> Building kits of Aurora, AFX, Atlas, Faller & Plasticville and a few new J/L.


Interested, did you get my pm? What town in nassau are you?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

KK, PM rec'd. and returned to all.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> KK, PM rec'd. and returned to all.


Hey Dom Kev here I pm you with my # want to come and see Cars call me please, thanks


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

News flash has anyone seen dynoDom?? Missing in action, wanted him to call me but I quess his phone is out of order, oh woo is me


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

KK, :wave: not MIA, just extremely busy at office, slots are pending as a back burner item. 
My Aruba trip helped but 3 weeks back and now I'll be off next week for
another breather. I promise to call and we'll meet sometime then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

KK, as promised I left you a phone message this AM. Currently going thru
race inline stuff and then onto books/mags, T-Jets, Tyco X-2 and building kits.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> KK, as promised I left you a phone message this AM. Currently going thru
> race inline stuff and then onto books/mags, T-Jets, Tyco X-2 and building kits.


Got message thanks, just called you today, no answer, you said you were sick thats why I waited to call, I will try again soon so please answer so we can setup a day for me to finally check out your stuff, thankyou


----------

